# Fifteen year old girls need a MAC stash too!



## jaclynashley (Feb 2, 2010)

This is my normal sized MAC collection (to the average makeup wearing teenager) it's tiny compared to some of you but it gets the job done on my fifteen year old face. I started buying MAC during the Naughty Nauticals collection 2 years ago? But I took a break for almost a year and now I'm in love again. One last thing... This is not ALL of my makeup, a lot of it's packed and for now I just want to post my MAC collection. Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










^ My temporary "vanity". I have one from Target but it's in storage, I miss it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^





Brushes L-R: 192, 187, 165, ,168, 222, 226, 263, 181 SE, Small and Large Sharpeners, 168 SE, 252 SE, 239 SE, 219 SE, 275 SE, 224 SE, 266 SE, and 209 SE. 
I forgot to include the 212 SE, oh well.





Left Row Top to Bottom: Select SPF 15 Foundation (this sucks), Moon River, Dainty, and Spaced Out
Right Row Top to Bottom: Studio Fix Powder (too dark and yellow), MSF Medium Natural/ And Shimmer, Belightful Iridescent Pressed Powder





Shadesticks, Eye Khols, Softsparkle Eye Pencils, Glitter Eye Liners, Mascara, and Brow Shader L-R: Lucky Jade, Phone Number (this started my love for MAC), Nightsky, Nightsky, Peacocked, Iris Accents, Reflecto, Goldenair, Wonderwhite, Zoomlash Sample, and Buttery/Blonde Taupe





Full Sized Pigments L-R (I don't think I'll buy anymore of these unless they're from the CCO, the new packaging will bring out the OCD in me.): Kitschmas,  Jardin Aires (my favorite), Mutiny, and Bell-Bottom Blue
Pigment/Glitter Vials L-R: Shimmertime, Frost, Quietly, Pinked Mauve, Teal, Reflects Blackened Red

And the rest are just pigment samples.





Quads/Palettes L-R: Stowaways (please excuse the dirtiness, these were my first MAC eyeshadows and I went to town with them.), Tempting, and Intriguing Scarlet 6 Warm Eyes
Singles L-R: Naked Lunch, Bronze, Smoke And Diamonds, Scene, Knight Divine, and Carbon
Singles and MES L-R: Filament (sucks), Stars N' Rockets, Evening Aura, Love Connection, and Fresh Green Mix





Lipsticks L-R: Bare Slimshine, Myth, Hue, Creme Cup, Midimauve, Ramblin' Rose (this is really old, I don't use this anymore), and Lollipop Loving
Tendertones L-R: Tread Gently, Take A Hint, E-Z Baby, and Softnote





Pro Longwears, Dazzleglasses, Lipglasses, and Lustreglasses L-R: Fine and Mellow, Glamour O.D., Steppin' Out, Jampacked, Lip 65, She Loves Candy, Mimmy, Love Nectar, Style Minx, Starlet Kiss, Sock Hop, Bonus Beat, and Glamour Sun

Thhhhhhats all folks!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha, awesome collection!

I'm 24 and you have way more brushes/lip products in your collection than I do! I can only imagine what my little sister would do if she had a friend like you - or lived closer to me for that matter!

Nice!


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Haha, awesome collection!

I'm 24 and you have way more brushes/lip products in your collection than I do! I can only imagine what my little sister would do if she had a friend like you - or lived closer to me for that matter!

Nice!_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for your sister, send her over to Las Vegas!
I'd love to have more makeup buddies!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 2, 2010)

Your makeup collection is nice!! This is awesome for a 15 year old!


----------



## Civies (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm 17 and your collection is way more impressive than mine. My boyfriend lives in Vegas, so maybe I'll send him over to your house to "borrow" some things


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I'm 17 and your collection is way more impressive than mine. My boyfriend lives in Vegas, so maybe I'll send him over to your house to "borrow" some things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can "borrow" some things...
As long as you return them!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm 27 and you have better brushes than i probably will never have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are smart, they are a great investment.. with me now having bills, rent, student loans, etc., i can no longer spluge as much as i used to and i wish i bought some quality long lasting tools when i could afford it easier.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 2, 2010)

Great collection!  WAY more than I had at your age!!


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i'm 27 and you have better brushes than i probably will never have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are smart, they are a great investment.. with me now having bills, rent, student loans, etc., i can no longer spluge as much as i used to and i wish i bought some quality long lasting tools when i could afford it easier._

 
Thank you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've always thought of brushes that way, I can always buy more eyeshadows/lipglosses later on when I'm older but I might not be able to afford more brushes.
And the CCO helped my full sized brush collection ALOT.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that only things I had at 15 were press powder and black eyeliner.

Oh how times have changed.

Good collection though, you have all the essentials!


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lovely collection, very nice. Can you imagine what your collection would look like in 5 years?


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Lovely collection, very nice. Can you imagine what your collection would look like in 5 years?_

 
Hopefully it will be large and everything will be used.


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 2, 2010)

wow! that's a neat collection
imagine what it'll grow into in 10 years... *drools*


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Feb 2, 2010)

Man I wish was 15 and started loving MAC, I knew of but the colors looked nasty to me and now that I'm 22..I have more than anything I could ask for in MAC..but your collection is awesome..Im drooling over your heatherette lipglasses


----------



## makeuptianna (Feb 2, 2010)

This collection is so fun and cute!!


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac2Perfection* 

 
_Man I wish was 15 and started loving MAC, I knew of but the colors looked nasty to me and now that I'm 22..I have more than anything I could ask for in MAC..but your collection is awesome..Im drooling over your heatherette lipglasses_

 
Thank you.
I love my Heatherette glosses, I wish MAC would make all of the colors perm.


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 3, 2010)

I wish I had that much highend makeup when I was 15! You have a great collection. I love how well loved your Stowaways quad is.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic collection at any age! Makeup brushes are such a smart buy, IMO.


----------



## fintia (Feb 3, 2010)

great


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow girl, that's a GREAT collection!  And so neatly organized
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had MAC when I was your age... by the time you get to be older like some of us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are going to have a MASSIVE collection LOL.  ENjoy!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 3, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## malika (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, great stash! I'm imagining what it will look like when you're 25 if your passion for makeup continues!


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn girl, 5 years ago when I was your age all I had was a clear lipglass! LOL
Good collection!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 4, 2010)

That's a really great collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm 21 and my MAC obsession is just starting. I'm really impressed!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice brush collection!!


----------



## ilexaquifolium (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey, don't knock it, that's a good collection! It's also much more 'balanced' than mine was at 15 - I think I mostly had neon eyeshadows, eyeliner, and glitter. It wasn't until several years later I discovered brushes and neutrals


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow @ 15 I wasnt even familiar with shadow brushes, just sponge tip applicators. The horror.

You must really like Love Nectar, I've never seen a lipglass that used before (thats terrible, I need to use some of mine more often)


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Wow @ 15 I wasnt even familiar with shadow brushes, just sponge tip applicators. The horror.

You must really like Love Nectar, I've never seen a lipglass that used before (thats terrible, I need to use some of mine more often)_

 
Haha.
Love Nectar is pretty, I use it a lot because it goes with any look I do and I've had it for a while.
It takes me forever to go through lipglasses, I have so many lip products and I keep buying more...


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 6, 2010)

What a great collection!


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

Dang, girlie, that's impressive! I had no idea what MAC even *was* when I was 15 (granted, I lived in a little city of 10,000, nearest MAC to there is 75 miles)! I'm 29 and only bought my first MAC item a year ago!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 21, 2010)

Gorgeous collection! and very well organised!! loved the brush candy!


----------



## mello (Feb 21, 2010)

Impressive! When I was 15 (OMG I feel SO OLD saying that!), my MAC collection wasn't nearly as nice.


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

cute collection


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2010)

lol this is cute. when i was 15 i didnt have a clue about makeup


----------



## beautylush (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, I'm fifteen, and I don't have that! Jealous!


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow you definitely have more than me!


----------



## .k. (Mar 19, 2010)

when i was 15 i had no mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sad times. i bought my first mac at 17. 2 sad little shadows for prom and studio fix powder


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice to see that you are actually using your make up by some almost used up items! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I almost never manage to finish mine, so whenever I do, I make a little celebration, LOL!

Really, really good stuff you've got there!


----------

